# Spanish consulate in Chicago.



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

Non Lucrative visa information is now listed on their website:clap2:
I will be applying soon. Will let you know how it goes Yay!
Looking to sign a one month lease in Denia! Any suggestion?


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you plan on meeting the lease requirement? It seems bizarre that you need to have a lease in Spain when you don't know if or when you will get your visa to move over there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You should come over first really and see what you'll get for your money. Its not a good idea to sign anything when you havent seen what you're getting. You could get ripped off. Also remember prices are much higher in the summer season. Monthly prices can suddenly turn into weekly prices during the holiday season

Jo xxx


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have it all planned. I will let you know when it all comes together. I called LA consulate.....explained to them how I am going to do it...they gave me hope! I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hashen said:


> Non Lucrative visa information is now listed on their website:clap2:
> I will be applying soon. Will let you know how it goes Yay!
> Looking to sign a one month lease in Denia! Any suggestion?


A link would be nice.................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A link would be nice.................


it would, because I can't find it on their website :confused2:


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A link would be nice.................



Consulado de España en Chicago

Please scroll down to 'long stay' visa!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> Consulado de España en Chicago
> 
> Please scroll down to 'long stay' visa!


thanks!!

now _that says _


> − Proof of sufficient financial resources: Bank statements of the last year, investments, annuites and any other source of income totalling a* minimum of $75,000.00 annually. Add $15,000.00 per spouse and per each child.*


but the one from San Francisco says


> Documentation and certified translation into Spanish that you have enough periodic income (investments, annuities and any other source of income) to live while you are in Spain (this will be evaluated by the Directorate of Consular Affairs) plus two copies. *The minimum income required is 25,560 Euros annually plus 6,390 Euros per each additional family member*. If stocks or partnerships are owned in one or several companies, it must be specified that no funds are derived from direct labor activity in those companies.



:confused2:

at the current exchange rate Chicago reckons you need more than twice as much as San Francisco!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> at the current exchange rate Chicago reckons you need more than twice as much as San Francisco!


After living in Spain for 3 years this fact does not surprise me at all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> After living in Spain for 3 years this fact does not surprise me at all


nor me............

I'd say that San Francisco is probably wrong though, since Chicago agrees with everything else I've ever seen


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

skip o said:


> How do you plan on meeting the lease requirement? It seems bizarre that you need to have a lease in Spain when you don't know if or when you will get your visa to move over there.


I had the exact same thought. seems awfully goofy. after reading this thread, now I wished we had stayed in California.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> thanks!!
> 
> now _that says _
> 
> ...


wow, the Spanish consulate in Chicago actually has that $75k figure on their website? I either missed it when I was searching for that, or they recently added it. either way, that matches the other site that stated that exact same annual amount. que interesante.

oh wait, I see what happened. I was looking at retirement visas and this $75k is clearly stated for the non-lucrative visa, whereas there is no dollar amount listed for the retiree visa. Which maybe bodes well for me........guess we'll see.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

and I am now thinking that what I quoted in my earlier thread here is not correct. I am wondering if this author got her visa types mixed up? Or perhaps she used info from a different Spanish consulate than the one I would use. Because I just clicked on both the non-lucrative visa requirements which clearly states the $75k annual figure. But, curiously, when I click on the retirement visa (the one I would be applying for) it does not state _any_ annual income requirement!! 

oh, Spain.....you certainly wouldn't want to have consistency between all your Spanish consulates in the U.S. now would you? **sarcasm** 

sorry, didn't mean to butt in on this thread but am always curious about U.S. citizens applying for visas to live in Spain. as you were.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> and I am now thinking that what I quoted in my earlier thread here is not correct. I am wondering if this author got her visa types mixed up? Or perhaps she used info from a different Spanish consulate than the one I would use. Because I just clicked on both the non-lucrative visa requirements which clearly states the $75k annual figure. But, curiously, when I click on the retirement visa (the one I would be applying for) it does not state _any_ annual income requirement!!
> 
> oh, Spain.....you certainly wouldn't want to have consistency between all your Spanish consulates in the U.S. now would you? **sarcasm**
> 
> sorry, didn't mean to butt in on this thread but am always curious about U.S. citizens applying for visas to live in Spain. as you were.


you carry on 

as you have suggested to me I have now put a note on the 'sticky' thread about the different info. on the various Consulate websites

I have most often read that the annual income requirement for _non-lucrative_ is around 75K $US, and for _retirement_ around the 25K €, though


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you carry on
> 
> as you have suggested to me I have now put a note on the 'sticky' thread about the different info. on the various Consulate websites
> 
> I have most often read that the annual income requirement for _non-lucrative_ is around 75K $US, and for _retirement_ around the 25K €, though


perfect, thanks! 

I sure like that 25k euro figure instead and I am "sure" our Social Security payments will be _at least_ that much.....as long as we still _get_ Social Security


----------



## joeytribbiani (Apr 22, 2012)

hi!every body.i already applied this retirement visa 2 months ago~still waiting.so i have some experience can share with you guys.but i am not english native speaker.so i don't know how to write a formal english article if any one have interest and have msn.you can ask me any thing about this kind visa.and you post our Q&A to this fourm.

also i want say something here.if "non-lucrative" ask 75K and "retirement" ask 25K why you choose apply "non-lucrative" if you don't have enough money.they both can allow you stay in spain.why so serious?especially when you face a country with a lot gray zone and goofy around all the time~


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joeytribbiani said:


> hi!every body.i am applied this retirement.so i have some experience can share with you guys.but i am not english native speaker.so i don't know how to write a formal english article if any one have interest and have msn.you can ask me any thing about this kind visa.and you post our Q&A to this fourm.
> 
> also i want say something here.if "non-lucrative" ask 75K and "retirement" ask 25K why you choose apply "non-lucrative" if you don't have enough money.they both can allow you stay in spain.why so serious?especially when you face a country with a lot gray zone and goofy around all the time~


for a retirement visa you have to be of retirement age - non-lucrative is for people of working age & the higher financial requirement is to make it less likely that you would be tempted to work illegally

have you successfully applied for a resident visa of any kind to Spain?


----------



## joeytribbiani (Apr 22, 2012)

i am not successfull yet.i am still waiting~(i mean yes!loca consulate already accept my application but allow or not still waiting spain to answer).but base one my experience i can say you are wrong.i don't know what kind situation in US or another country.but in here spain consulate don't require me have to be retirement age(i am around 30).and they also accept my application.and i think this should suit another country because the consulate staff tell me this kind visa they have no right to decide in local consulate.they need send back to spain to decide allow or not.but they have norms from spain to decide local consulate can accept your application or not.

Ps.i am not really from north korea!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joeytribbiani said:


> i am not successfull yet.i am still waiting~(i mean yes!loca consulate already accept my application but allow or not still waiting spain to answer).but base one my experience i can say you are wrong.i don't know what kind situation in US or another country.but in here spain consulate don't require me have to be retirement age(i am around 30).and they also accept my application.and i think this should suit another country because the consulate staff tell me this kind visa they have no right to decide in local consulate.they need send back to spain to decide allow or not.but they have norms from spain to decide local consulate can accept your application or not.
> 
> Ps.i am not really from north korea!


so where are you from?? & where have you applied to?


let us know how your application progresses


----------



## joeytribbiani (Apr 22, 2012)

i am sorry!but i can not tell you where i am from.because i am afraid will effect my application progresses.
because local consulate told me i am the first person to apply this kind visa.for past few years.

since they accept my application already been 2 months and still waiting~


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a general question to above post that says you have to be a certain age to retire. Is that a written age? As I am retired with a pension and no where near "normal" retirement age. P. S. and my retirement card has gotten some discounts for me here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> Just a general question to above post that says you have to be a certain age to retire. Is that a written age? As I am retired with a pension and no where near "normal" retirement age. P. S. and my retirement card has gotten some discounts for me here.


actually you have a point - I've not seen an age written down either :confused2:

but I _have_ read guidlines similar to what I posted.......


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, just curious. I don't need it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joeytribbiani said:


> i am sorry!but i can not tell you where i am from.because i am afraid will effect my application progresses.
> because local consulate told me i am the first person to apply this kind visa.for past few years.
> 
> since they accept my application already been 2 months and still waiting~


come back & let us know if you're successful


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

This is what I have found in my research-

If you have guaranteed annual income from something like a pension or annuity (income from a job or interest don't count, since they are not guaranteed) then the retirement visa is probably your best bet. 

If not, you will need to show that you at least have enough savings to survive in Spain for the duration of the visa (one year). The general consensus is that it needs to be that $75k figure, plus additional for each family member. The general consensus is that you need to maintain this amount in your bank account for a year before you apply.

Then again, the information I found could be wrong.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

skip o said:


> How do you plan on meeting the lease requirement? It seems bizarre that you need to have a lease in Spain when you don't know if or when you will get your visa to move over there.


this was really buggin' me so I asked my friend in Malaga who retired there from the U.S. with his Spanish wife. His experience is a bit different since his wife sponsored him. But, he's suggesting that we come on the visitor's visa and then apply for the retirement visa when we're already in Spain? I'm not so sure that would work because I could have sworn that you must apply for a retirement visa while you're still in the states? But, he's saying then we'd have time to get a lease. but they could still say no couldn't they? ah....too much for my wee brain at the moment. so much to sort out the next several years, this being one of those things.

He also suggested that I contact the American embassy in Madrid about how to become a permanent resident in Spain. He thinks I'd get better information from them than the Spanish consulate's website. I might consider that. It couldn't hurt and gosh, it might even help. I'll report back if I find out anything of value.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

skip o said:


> This is what I have found in my research-
> 
> If you have guaranteed annual income from something like a pension or annuity (income from a job or interest don't count, since they are not guaranteed) then the retirement visa is probably your best bet.
> 
> ...


see, that's just it. nobody knows for sure. guaranteed annual income....I am banking on our investments to continue to do well but I guess that remains to be seen.

are you saying that a retirement visa is only for a year? so, after that do you have to apply again? oy, my head hurts now  (hoping I read that wrong)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> this was really buggin' me so I asked my friend in Malaga who retired there from the U.S. with his Spanish wife. His experience is a bit different since his wife sponsored him. But, he's suggesting that we come on the visitor's visa and then apply for the retirement visa when we're already in Spain? I'm not so sure that would work because I could have sworn that you must apply for a retirement visa while you're still in the states? But, he's saying then we'd have time to get a lease. but they could still say no couldn't they? ah....too much for my wee brain at the moment. so much to sort out the next several years, this being one of those things.
> 
> He also suggested that I contact the American embassy in Madrid about how to become a permanent resident in Spain. He thinks I'd get better information from them than the Spanish consulate's website. I might consider that. It couldn't hurt and gosh, it might even help. I'll report back if I find out anything of value.


you're right -you can only apply for any resident visa to Spain from your country of legal residence

as for the lease - I _think_ you can take a short lease (for a month or two....maybe arranged on a visit?) & look for something more permanent when you arrive


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you're right -you can only apply for any resident visa to Spain from your country of legal residence
> 
> as for the lease - I _think_ you can take a short lease (for a month or two....maybe arranged on a visit?) & look for something more permanent when you arrive


thought so!!

a short term lease sounds like an interesting idea but the timing could potentially be goofy(?), for lack of a better word. know what I mean? if there is a hold-up in getting the visa for example. this same friend in Malaga told me his application got lost in the mail and it ended up taking six months to straighten out his paperwork. ah...I could certainly see this happening!


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

and, oh dear, Spain is awake now. that means I am up too late again, ack!! nighty nite from the middle of the U.S....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> thought so!!
> 
> a short term lease sounds like an interesting idea but the timing could potentially be goofy(?), for lack of a better word. know what I mean? if there is a hold-up in getting the visa for example. this same friend in Malaga told me his application got lost in the mail and it ended up taking six months to straighten out his paperwork. ah...I could certainly see this happening!


I see what you mean........ I think it's something the consulate would have to answer

you might even be able to use a hotel address as a temp address? who knows?

maybe your friend would let you use his address as a temp address, & you could explain that it would be a base for a property search? You wouldn't have to stay there long I don't suppose


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Tobyo, My understanding is that the non-lucrative visa lasts a year, but reapplying can be done in Spain. I have not heard anything about how easy this is. As you have noticed, many people ask questions about this visa, but don't come back to tell about their experiences with it.


----------

